# Single Prop Fog Chiller



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool effect!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Works perfectly


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks, I hav some giant foam boxes and I wanted to do this to


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

I need to try this. thanks for the quick tutorial.


----------



## sbeebe (Sep 17, 2014)

I like it!
What size cooler did you use?


----------



## sbeebe (Sep 17, 2014)

After doing some research and reading on fog chillers...

This design does not allow for fog expansion or mixing with air. Most people seem to use 4" diameter tubing.
Is this a concern?

The effect looks great though! I'm planning on building one for a single prop and this design looks very simple.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

You have to remember it's for a single application. For fogging a yard or a large scene this obviously would not be the best choice.


----------

